# nitrites



## valwow187 (May 26, 2013)

ok so my nitrites are a little high, it went up to .5 
im not really sure how to get them back down, any suggestions.
i have a 55 gallon tank, currently doing the heat and salt method to get rid of ich
i was treating with medicine and i switched to heat and salt because the medicine seemed like it was hurting my fish more than it was helping
not sure if the medicine caused my nitrites to go up or if it was something else. 
im using a test strip (i know, not the best) but everything else is testing fine except the nitrites, i know its not good for them to be high but im not sure what to do to get them down.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Water changes will work. If you're dosing Prime as a dechlorinator, it will detoxify any remaining nitrite for 24-36 hours. You'll want to maintain the salinity content of the replacement water.
What's your filtration setup and which medication did you dose? Tank temperature?


----------



## valwow187 (May 26, 2013)

i have a penguin biowheel 350 filtration, my temp is currently at 86, and i used jungle ich guard but my fish responded really negatively to it so i discontinued it. 
i use prime after water changes, should i add more than usual since the nitrites are high? 
im not sure what u mean when u say maintain the salinity content of the replacement water...


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Maintaining salinity means keeping the salt content of the water the same when introducing new water to the tank. If possible, it's best to not have the salt concentration swing up and down when performing water changes.
As far as Prime dosing goes, the regular amount is fine. Seachem recommends a half dose for water over 86F but because you're detoxifying nitrite, I think a normal dose should be fine. If your nitrite levels remain high and you've gone longer than 36 hours since a water change, dose Prime again and every 36 hours afterwards until your next water change at which point you'll dose again anyway to dechlorinate.
Regarding your filtration, the 350 is sufficient for your sized tank, however many hobbyists employ a second method of filtration for increased bio load handling as well as for redundancy should your bacteria suffer damage. Something you may want to consider.


----------



## valwow187 (May 26, 2013)

ok so by a second method you mean another filter the same size or a smaller one, or do u mean like an under gravel filter (forgive me i cant remember what their called). 
ill keep doing water changes and i did make sure earlier today that i added the salt correctly to maintain the same salinity, thank you for your help


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Method was the wrong term. I meant a second filter, not necessarily the same filter, just another device.
Glad to help.


----------

